# 26" or 32" LCD HDTV for a small bedroom?



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Which would be better for a small 9'x11' bedroom, a 26" or 32" LCD HDTV?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

You can check here for "Suggested sizes" based on viewing distance.

http://www.cnet.com/4520-7874_1-5108580-2.html


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

thanks alot for that link


----------

